# GOP Leaders, Activists Look to 2016



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GOP Leaders, Activists Look to 2016*



_AP_
Republican leaders, including Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker, Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul, and Florida Sen. Marco Rubio are lining up to diagnose their party's ills while courting conservative activists ahead of the 2016 presidential election.


*Rand Paul Tops Field in CPAC Poll*
*Dr. Carson Hints a White House Run *
*Palin Attacks NYC Soda Ban at CPAC*
*VIDEO: Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker Talks Future of Republican Party *


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

They better get their act together because the Nation is going to be in shambles after this wonderful administration.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I like Rand Paul a lot. I have so much more respect for him since his filibuster. I was in absolute awe the whole time. I also have high hopes for Cruz, Ryan, Rubio & Walker. With Rand Paul, I actually felt like there actually be some hope for us yet. It's time to get rid of the old SOB's who have done nothing for the Republican party whatsoever. 

I can say that although Romney wasn't my first choice against Obama, I supported him 100% and was disappointed and even cried when he didn't win. It was the thought of another four years of being led by a dictator who has done nothing but bring this county to the brink of bankruptcy. 

Obama has no morals, no character, no class and no amount of money he continues to rob from We the People can buy that. Once a POS always a POS.

When the SOB kicks the bucket, I hope he rots in hell, along with Pelosi, Reid, Holder, Clinton & the rest of the lying, thieving bitches & bastards.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

kateykakes said:


> I like Rand Paul a lot. I have so much more respect for him since his filibuster. I was in absolute awe the whole time. I also have high hopes for Cruz, Ryan, Rubio & Walker. With Rand Paul, I actually felt like there actually be some hope for us yet. It's time to get rid of the old SOB's who have done nothing for the Republican party whatsoever.
> 
> I can say that although Romney wasn't my first choice against Obama, I supported him 100% and was disappointed and even cried when he didn't win. It was the thought of another four years of being led by a dictator who has done nothing but bring this county to the brink of bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


THIS.


----------

